# Security Clearance taking long...



## Ashley Lizelle 87

Hi everyone!

My name is Ashley. I will be working in Strategic Management operations for AMMROC. I just graduated with my P.H.D. and am excited for the new opportunity in such an exciting place!! However, it has now been 7 months since I interviewed and received an offer and 5 months waiting for my security clearance. I have seen some people get it in just weeks but then I also heard of people waiting over a year. I was told it usually is around a 5 month process on average. I am starting to lose hope and I also just got an amazing offer here in the U.S. and am trying to make a decision even if I get the clearance soon. :noidea:

Does anyone have any info on why the clearances are delayed? I have heard so many different things and theories from layoffs, to clearances are on hold etc. Any info is much appreciated guys thanks!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I think you should take up the amazing offer in the USA.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats

Agree with Steve, it seems security clearance has become a convenient catch all for delays due to economising and dealing with reduced budgets here in many cases (including govt sector).

Good luck


----------



## LesFroggitts

AMMROC being a civilian supplier/vendor to the UAE military, their premises being on secure sites are of course going to be required to go through more rigorous security checks, including a search for alternative candidates of the UAE persuasion.

Also, of interest, for such a 'large prestigious employer' it speaks volumes that their Recruitment page hasn't had anything posted on it since March. Their Glassdoor page doesn't make compelling reading.


----------



## nonoa

I don't want to be unwelcoming, but yeah I would also just take up the amazing offer in the US. You said it yourself....amazing.


----------

